# kadunpätkä



## Jagorr

Mitä se tarkoittaa? Käännöksetkin (eng, saks, ransk...) ovat tervetulleita 

_He sulkivat kadunpätkiä ja edistivät näitä mielenosoittajiä erilleen._


----------



## Armas

Pätkä on lyhyt osa jostain pitkänomaisesta. Kadunpätkä on siis osa kadusta (pituussuunnassa), esimerkiksi yksi korttelinväli.


----------



## Jagorr

Se ei jotenkin ole selvempää Juuri mikä osa kadusta se on? Ja mikä nyt on korttelinväli  
Kortteli on selvä, väli on myös ymmärtävä, mutta korttelinväli olisi siis missä? Väli korttelien välillä on tavallisesti katu. Ja katu ei ole sama kuin kadunpätkä.


----------



## Hakro

Jagorr said:


> Se ei jotenkin ole selvempää Juuri mikä osa kadusta se on? Ja mikä nyt on korttelinväli
> Kortteli on selvä, väli on myös ymmärtävä, mutta korttelinväli olisi siis missä? Väli korttelien välillä on tavallisesti katu. Ja katu ei ole sama kuin kadunpätkä.


Ehkä korttelinmitta (kahden risteyksen väli) on selvempi kuin korttelinväli. Kadunpätkä voi olla lyhyempikin kuin korttelinmitta.


----------



## Jagorr

Aha, nyt ymmärrän mitä @Armas tarkoittaa kadun osalla. Kiitos!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Jagorr said:


> _He sulkivat kadunpätkiä ja edistivät näitä mielenosoittajiä erilleen._


_Edistivät _lienee painovirhe. Jotta virkkeeseen tulisi jotakin tolkkua, se pitäisi korvata sanalla _eristivät. _Itse sanoisin: _... eristivät näitä mielenosoittajia toisistaan. _

GOM


----------

